# ??????????



## huck

I thought he was a maginatus but im not 100% anyone know 4sure


----------



## elongatos

huck said:


> I thought he was a maginatus but im not 100% anyone know 4sure


damn that one nasty lookin serra where can i get one


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i'm not even gonna try to guess, but all of the marginatus that i've seen have had a much more pointed jaw than that one.


----------



## huck

I got him from Dragon aq in mississauga a while back i traded a gar for him i had a choice of him or 20bux so I definatly took him> Ive never seen anything quite like him he sits in his tree stump all day untill you throw a fish in then he goes into stealth mode and make a very quick sneak attack then back into the stump


----------



## GoJamieGo

Looks like a sanchezi with a chunk missing out of its dorsal side.


----------



## huck

he is in perfect condition no marks scratches or anything we lookedat him for an hour that is the way he is definatly 110% sure it is not a defect!


----------



## hastatus

Appears to be young S. sanchezi. Feed the fish well and then repost in a couple of months.


----------



## Dezboy

agree with frank, but he seems a little under fed...........and young


----------



## huck

new pic


----------



## Trigga

Looks like a sanchezi dude sorry, dragon does that a lot, i called in and they said they had a bunch of red brested rhoms...all excited i went ALL the way over there from ajax to see a bunch of sanchezi.

Get a flank shot though for a better ID...doesnt look like a maginatus though


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Doesnt look anything like the marginatus I had....I would say sanchezi as well.


----------



## waldron

sure it's not a gibbus


----------



## Grosse Gurke

waldron said:


> sure it's not a gibbus


yes


----------



## Ja'eh

It's an under fed sanchezi.


----------



## Ironhead

Yep, Red Spilo,...what size is he?


----------



## Dr. Giggles

I can say in this case definately Sanchezi without putting my foot in my mouth :laugh: The blemish (scute area) on the bottom is very apparent.


----------



## Dawgz

id say sanchezi...


----------



## huck

My fish are not under fed Ive been keeping Serra's for over 15 years I nkow how to take care of my fish!


----------



## notaverage

Why do ppl keep saying he looks underfed? I dont think so. what do you see that I dont?


----------



## Puddjuice

I think it's the low hump on the back, which doesn't have much to do with feeding imo, and at quick glance the stomach looks skinny but it's just the picture. I think the piranha looks in good health and fed fine.


----------



## huck

TY


----------



## Piranha Guru

Puddjuice said:


> I think it's the low hump on the back, which doesn't have much to do with feeding imo, and at quick glance the stomach looks skinny but it's just the picture. I think the piranha looks in good health and fed fine.


Yeah...the hump is flat because his fat reserves are depleted. It has more to do with how he was cared for before huck got him than after (assuming he hasn't had him for that long). If that hump doesn't fill out (round out) within a couple months, I'd start treating for internal parasites, but I don't see any signs of that currently.


----------



## huck

Here are some updated pics, just took them! First 2 no flash third one with flash. Ive had him about 3-4 months He was about 1.5-2" when I hot him I measured him the other day he is about 3 1/4" now.


----------



## huck




----------

